# Tivo HD



## rbalaka (Dec 22, 2007)

Tivo HD started to freeze and I did not want to deal with doing a lot of troubleshooting. I removed the 500GB MY VCR Expander. It is now up on ebay (current bid is $.99). Bidding ends on March 28, 2011. 

Check it out at by searching for "TIVO WD DVR Expander 500GB eSATA External HD & Cable" on ebay.


----------

